# MikroC PRO For PIC, dsPIC, PIC32, AVR, ARM



## kahtan82 (8 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد غياب طويل أقدم لكم هديتي 
بشرط الدعاء لأهل سوريا

برنامج توليد المفاتيح لكل نسخ برنامج MikroC الأخيرة
PIC, dsPIC, PIC32, AVR, ARM
http://www.mikroe.com/eng/categories/view/2/compilers/

الرابط:

http://www.mediafire.com/?healyxuz8wtchw8

*بعد التنفيذ انسخ الملف ذو اللاحقة key إلى مجلد البرنامج*​ 
كلمة السر لفك الضغط:
www.arab-eng.org




رابط مفيد:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2576430#post2576430


----------



## ahmedsouissi (18 يونيو 2012)

شكرا أخي الكريم 
لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## future academy (18 يونيو 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور وربنا يعينكم*


----------



## roprtocarlos (6 يناير 2013)

بارك الله لك ولكن الرابط لايعمل

ارجو رفعه مرة اخري


----------

